# Is this setup ok for my Snake?



## pouya (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi all. I purchased a 5 month old Corn Snake, shes beautiful. I was told at the pet store that the heating mat should only cover half of the cage i keep her in. I have attached images of how ive placed the mat. Is this correct?

I also purchased a meter thing to keep track of the humidity in the cage, as you can see in the image its usually always at this mark. Is this ok? Should the cage be humid? Not too sure how these numeric values on the humidity meter work or what the best level is. I was hoping someone could tell me if my setup is ok, i dont want her to suffer

Thank you


----------



## Nagini (Jan 13, 2014)

your snake at the moment has no cool end as the mat is covering the whole of the enclosure , only needs to cover half of the tank , place it the opposite side of the water bowl , i would also raise the vivarium a little so the mat isnt sitting directly underneath , the substrate although is something i do use , isnt what i'd use for corns , try some aspen  you will find he may love that slightly more


----------

